# Hi!



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*

I have clinical depression and I stopped relying on my introverted perception because it failed me in the past. Kinda disoriented now, but would like to know what’s wrong.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ulfbodin/21009548735/in/explore-2015-08-30/
I like this photo. It is calming and simple. It reminds me of my college. It is calming to be among the grass or flowers.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

I would try to figure out what caused it and get it fixed soon. If I cannot, I would consider all the options available and make sure I suggest a way where everybody gets there on time and safely.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I would be feeling like I would want to go back home at this point.
But would consider staying because it might offer me a chance to socialize and get to know a few people.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

I would gently try to show him all the flaws in his thinking and try to make him understand.
If he doesn't listen the first time, I would just ignore him and try to get away as soon as possible.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

I would sit back and try to consider all the scenarios and see if my previous belief had a flaw in every scenario.
I would see where this experience can be fit into my understanding of the world.
If it clashes with my previous belief, I would replace it if the new one made more sense.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*

1. Let people be themselves.
2. Knowing who you are is the core of mastering the world. 
It can solve a lot issues around the world if people knew why they act the way they do.

I determined them from my experience. I had a difficult time losing weight because I used to binge eat. 
When I realized that I used to eat to make myself feel better,
I started taking care of my emotions and started losing weight.

The values can change if I see something that contradicts it.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I am usually quest and tend to observe. I feel that I cannot communicate on the same level that most people communicate with each other. I feel that most people live on the surface level of things and I feel like tearing my hair apart if I am forced to listen to people stating facts as a form of conversation.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I consider them seriously. I don't know how they are triggered. Sometimes they force me to look into the subject and see if anything is going on. Sometimes, I see things which don't exist and end up believing something bad has happened sometimes when they haven't.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

I love reading stories of any kind. I recharge by reading novels or playing games with a good story.
The thing which energizes me the most is a vision of me with my other half, spending the rest of our lives in harmony and a lot of cheesy romantic stuff. I like watching romantic movies a lot.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

I try not to sound too judgmental on the outside because I can sound a little harsh at times.
I try not to express much emotion because I don't know what I would look like to them.
I try covering up my romantic side the most because it can look like a sign of weakness.
I have started observing people properly and truly knowing them for who they are because I used to have a tendency to create an ideal image of people without noticing their flaws.


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

@Maker of helmets and @Noj. I just filled this in. I cannot seem to get my original perception back, it's kinda hard. But thanks for taking a look.

And if it helps, the reason why I stopped relying on my perception is because I do not know how I would appeared to others. It might have felt like a good thing at the time, but looking back, I feel like that I must have looked bad.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

@Sapphire Sage

Firstly I wanna give you a hug. This is what I like to call "emotional triage" - first things first, right? 

My experience tells me you've had a harsh experience and you're recovering from that.

I could say many things I think would be relevant, however they may not live up to what you need right now.

I guess having a frame for the discussion is good, and it may as well be the one you've chosen - your type! 

What makes you think you may not be INFJ, as you have thought before?

I myself have no serious doubts you would be INFJ, but that doesn't really matter to this discussion - would like to hear more from you. ^_^


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for going through my post  
I didn't know what the term emotional triage meant and while I was searching, I ended up finding a blog which describes pretty much what I'm going through.

About the harsh experience, I am recovering from some pretty deep wounds and don't know how you could tell. I don't want to look back at the past because it will hurt me more.

And about the INFJ part, the few doubts which make me feel that I might not be an INFJ is the fact that I'm always itching to lead a team even though I'm introverted. And the fact that most INFJs are gentle and caring. I might be gentle but I don't care much unless it's about my own family or someone really close to me. I'm unusually good at some sports and have spent half my life dreaming up endless romantic situations with my other half. So that made me doubt if I was using Ne over Ni.
And that I tend to lead a team automatically even though I didn't intend to.

I really don't mind any advice you could give me right now. Anything to help me get out of the phase haha.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

@Sapphire Sage, I can see Ni and Fe here, a bit of Ti, but not high enough to contradict those two. Also, about most INFJs being gentle, it could just be the fact that your Fe isn't open, introverts are common to having their dominant function, an introverted one, completely dominate their auxiliary.


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> @Sapphire Sage, I can see Ni and Fe here, a bit of Ti, but not high enough to contradict those two. Also, about most INFJs being gentle, it could just be the fact that your Fe isn't open, introverts are common to having their dominant function, an introverted one, completely dominate their auxiliary.


Oh okay. That makes sense. I'm very very introverted. I only deal with the outside world if I have to.
But could you help me understand what parts suggest I use Ni?
Because I'm having a tough time telling Ni/Ne apart. 

And thanks for taking a look at my post


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Sapphire Sage said:


> Oh okay. That makes sense. I'm very very introverted. I only deal with the outside world if I have to.
> But could you help me understand what parts suggest I use Ni?
> Because I'm having a tough time telling Ni/Ne apart.
> 
> And thanks for taking a look at my post












Well, here are the parts where I've seen Ni in, not much, I know, but it was a short questionaire. :wink:

_2. Knowing who you are is the core of mastering the world. 
It can solve a lot issues around the world if people knew why they act the way they do._

_I am usually quest and tend to observe. I feel that I cannot communicate on the same level that most people communicate with each other. I feel that most people live on the surface level of things and I feel like tearing my hair apart if I am forced to listen to people stating facts as a form of conversation._

The difference between Ni and Ne... mainly has to do with the breadth of their intuition. Do you watch Doctor Who? Brilliant contrast in form of the Eleventh and Twelfth Doctors, Eleven is excited about everything, a manic pixie dream girl in male form, going from sentence to sentence, with a Ti-Fe innate curiosity about him, and shows that through his constant Ne-ramblings. Whereas Twelve, an INTJ, muses about one particular thing, but goes so much more deep into it than Eleven does, the very nature of fear, for instance, and his Te usually shows through this, his amazingly blunt nature is something to behold. Went a _tad_ off topic here, but the main difference between Ni and Ne, is that Ni goes deeper into one specific thing, which is why they're said to favor long term planning, whereas Ne sees the potential in everything, thereby appearing scatterbrained.

Not a problem. Also, I use smileys and gifs, hope that doesn't hurt your eyes. :laughing:


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Well, here are the parts where I've seen Ni in, not much, I know, but it was a short questionaire. :wink:
> 
> _2. Knowing who you are is the core of mastering the world.
> It can solve a lot issues around the world if people knew why they act the way they do._
> ...


Thanks  That helped.


Barakiel said:


> The difference between Ni and Ne... mainly has to do with the breadth of their intuition. Do you watch Doctor Who? Brilliant contrast in form of the Eleventh and Twelfth Doctors, Eleven is excited about everything, a manic pixie dream girl in male form, going from sentence to sentence, with a Ti-Fe innate curiosity about him, and shows that through his constant Ne-ramblings. Whereas Twelve, an INTJ, muses about one particular thing, but goes so much more deep into it than Eleven does, the very nature of fear, for instance, and his Te usually shows through this, his amazingly blunt nature is something to behold. Went a _tad_ off topic here, but the main difference between Ni and Ne, is that Ni goes deeper into one specific thing, which is why they're said to favor long term planning, whereas Ne sees the potential in everything, thereby appearing scatterbrained.


Haha, I've not watched the show but I'm planning to now. The description is quite good. But the thing that confuses me is that I do see potential in a lot of things. But I rather reduce the possibilities one by one to find the most favorable one.



Barakiel said:


> Not a problem. Also, I use smileys and gifs, hope that doesn't hurt your eyes. :laughing:


Haha. I never mind things that are visually appealing. I feel that it helps make a post more attractive if done well.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Sapphire Sage said:


> Thanks  That helped.














Sapphire Sage said:


> Haha, I've not watched the show but I'm planning to now. The description is quite good. But the thing that confuses me is that I do see potential in a lot of things. But I rather reduce the possibilities one by one to find the most favorable one.


You haven't watched Doctor Who? What *are* you doing with your life? :laughing:

From what I've found, extroverted functions are naturally more broad and shallow than introverted ones, so you could apply that caveat to all the functions. But if you're still stuck on Ni vs Ne, think... depth vs breadth, Ni will always go deeper into a topic than Ne, but, conversely, it can't see things outside of its perception, whereas Ne has no such limits, as its perception relies on being wide rather than narrow.



Sapphire Sage said:


> Haha. I never mind things that are visually appealing. I feel that it helps make a post more attractive if done well.


_If done well..._ Oh man, I can't tell if that's good or bad for me, considering I use these in pretty much all my posts, except when I'm uber serious. Cause, y'know, smileys kind of conflict with that. :wink:


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> You haven't watched Doctor Who? What *are* you doing with your life? :laughing:


Haha. I know I know. I'm quite weird compared to most people.



Barakiel said:


> From what I've found, extroverted functions are naturally more broad and shallow than introverted ones, so you could apply that caveat to all the functions. But if you're still stuck on Ni vs Ne, think... depth vs breadth, Ni will always go deeper into a topic than Ne, but, conversely, it can't see things outside of its perception, whereas Ne has no such limits, as its perception relies on being wide rather than narrow.


Hmm. So I definitely enjoy Se(outer senses in a shallow way) sometimes but at a really slow and relaxed pace. It helps me open up. Si is very foreign to me haha. I've been into MBTI and Jung for more than a year now everyday. Might that indicate Ni? Catching an idea and tearing it apart and making sure it fits all possibilites? Sorry about the questions haha.



Barakiel said:


> _If done well..._ Oh man, I can't tell if that's good or bad for me, considering I use these in pretty much all my posts, except when I'm uber serious. Cause, y'know, smileys kind of conflict with that. :wink:


Haha. I don't think you have anything to worry about there. An ESTP can never go wrong with visuals from my experience.
But might get on the nerves of people who don't appreciate Se haha.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Sapphire Sage said:


> Haha. I know I know. I'm quite weird compared to most people.














Sapphire Sage said:


> Hmm. So I definitely enjoy Se(outer senses in a shallow way) sometimes but at a really slow and relaxed pace. It helps me open up. Si is very foreign to me haha. I've been into MBTI and Jung for more than a year now everyday. Might that indicate Ni? Catching an idea and tearing it apart and making sure it fits all possibilites? Sorry about the questions haha.


Yeah, it seems like you have Ni in a dominant place. Although it _would_ be more apt to ask what you're like when you're under pressure, but I'm honestly more curious about what you meant in the OP, like your original perception and that?

Ahem. Well, if we want to compare time spent in MBTI, try four bloody years. Yeah. :dry:



Sapphire Sage said:


> Haha. I don't think you have anything to worry about there. An ESTP can never go wrong with visuals from my experience.
> But might get on the nerves of people who don't appreciate Se haha.


Well, tbh, ESTP is just the type that fits me atm best, still kind of unsure. :wink:


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Yeah, it seems like you have Ni in a dominant place. Although it _would_ be more apt to ask what you're like when you're under pressure, but I'm honestly more curious about what you meant in the OP, like your original perception and that?


Well, I really didn't want to open up about it. But if it helps, sure.

My life is centered around romance mainly. So, even though I knew people a little, I used to build them up in my head a lot more, which made me put them on a pedestal. Even when I was around them, my ideal image about them would overlap every other detail. I never noticed any faults about them and just used to focus on mine and that used to make me feel insecure and unsure.

I usually plan what I want to do when I meet them and cannot adjust to the flow because I already have something in mind. I felt that the execution of it might look beautiful in my mind, but I'm afraid how it might have actually looked thanks to my lack of my attention to details i.e related to grooming, facial expressions, body structure, visuals, etc. So I feel that I've fucked up a lot of situations by not noticing the actualities and just following the vision in my head and might have made myself look like a fool.

Don't know if you got what I was trying to say, I couldn't structure it well.



Barakiel said:


> Ahem. Well, if we want to compare time spent in MBTI, try four bloody years. Yeah. :dry:


Haha, okay. Maybe that might not be a good angle of looking at NI.



Barakiel said:


> Well, tbh, ESTP is just the type that fits me atm best, still kind of unsure. :wink:


Haha, okay. so are you doing this think like, finding yourself by helping others find themselves?


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

And I think you do have some ESTP traits though. Like using visuals to enhance an other person's experience.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Sapphire Sage said:


> Well, I really didn't want to open up about it. But if it helps, sure.
> 
> My life is centered around romance mainly. So, even though I knew people a little, I used to build them up in my head a lot more, which made me put them on a pedestal. Even when I was around them, my ideal image about them would overlap every other detail. I never noticed any faults about them and just used to focus on mine and that used to make me feel insecure and unsure.
> 
> ...


Heh. Yeah, that's Ni, intuition in general usually builds things up to be more than they are, but Ni is more focused internally, like yours seems to be. Quite internalized, ignoring reality in favor of an ideal... yeah, fits. Good grief, this is certainly an odd situation, though I wouldn't take it too harshly, you just need to spend a _bit_ more time with your Se.



Sapphire Sage said:


> Haha, okay. Maybe that might not be a good angle of looking at NI.


Perhaps not, yeah. Otherwise, I'd imagine 75% of people here would be Ni. Maybe that's why there are so many N types. 



Sapphire Sage said:


> Haha, okay. so are you doing this think like, finding yourself by helping others find themselves?


Precisely, yes. Trial by fire is a valid way of finding yourself, I hear. :laughing:



Sapphire Sage said:


> And I think you do have some ESTP traits though. Like using visuals to enhance an other person's experience.


Well, honestly, it's a combination of using it in place of someone that I don't talk to nowadays, and the fact that they seem too... serious, when I don't want to be serious. At least, when I'm not using smileys or gifs at all, which means I actually want to have a serious conversation. Does beggar belief occasionally. :wink:


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Heh. Yeah, that's Ni, intuition in general usually builds things up to be more than they are, but Ni is more focused internally, like yours seems to be. Quite internalized, ignoring reality in favor of an ideal... yeah, fits. Good grief, this is certainly an odd situation, though I wouldn't take it too harshly, you just need to spend a _bit_ more time with your Se.


Haha. Thanks for putting across the need Se improvement part without an ouch. I know it is quite an odd situation. Not relying on Ni has left my quite disoriented because I'm not very good at following Se or Ti. But it has helped me see things in a new light. It has changed my view of the world drastically. Hopefully, it'll return to me someday.



Barakiel said:


> Well, honestly, it's a combination of using it in place of someone that I don't talk to nowadays, and the fact that they seem too... serious, when I don't want to be serious. At least, when I'm not using smileys or gifs at all, which means I actually want to have a serious conversation. Does beggar belief occasionally. :wink:


It's a good thing if you feel that you want to keep the conversation lively. It always helps with most people.
And can be a seriously good skill to help people feel comfortable with you.
But I need a balance of both because I can get bored if it gets too superficial. 
But I don't think ESTPs care much about that. I feel that getting a confident "Yes" from a T type always puts my doubts to rest because I know that their logic is greater than mine and they base their life around logic.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Just throwing in my two cents, IxFJ is definitely correct IMO. Probably INFJ, but don't discount ISFJ. I think stereotypes tend to portray the IxFJ types as gentle, kind pushovers. Basically, because IxFJ is a perceiving type, they tend to be reluctant to force their opinions on others, but they generally get frustrated by others not acting rationally--and can get very critical (even bossy) in those situations. 

Check out Kirsten Cohen on The OC (INFJ) and Rory Gilmore (ISFJ) for good examples of this.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Sapphire Sage said:


> Haha. Thanks for putting across the need Se improvement part without an ouch. I know it is quite an odd situation. Not relying on Ni has left my quite disoriented because I'm not very good at following Se or Ti. But it has helped me see things in a new light. It has changed my view of the world drastically. Hopefully, it'll return to me someday.


Not a problem. :happy:

Well, honestly, I'm in kind of a similar boat, as I don't even know what functions are natural to me or not, thereby making me quite the odd case to type. Although, the way I understand Se, is that it's basically the function where you're in awe of immensely visual things.






























Sapphire Sage said:


> It's a good thing if you feel that you want to keep the conversation lively. It always helps with most people.
> And can be a seriously good skill to help people feel comfortable with you.
> But I need a balance of both because I can get bored if it gets too superficial.
> But I don't think ESTPs care much about that. I feel that getting a confident "Yes" from a T type always puts my doubts to rest because I know that their logic is greater than mine and they base their life around logic.


Well, not entirely, it's more that logic is their internal framework, so still a good thing indeed. :wink:


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Not a problem. :happy:
> 
> Well, honestly, I'm in kind of a similar boat, as I don't even know what functions are natural to me or not, thereby making me quite the odd case to type. Although, the way I understand Se, is that it's basically the function where you're in awe of immensely visual things.


Haha, I'm totally in love visual things as well. I think it makes a huge influence on my decisions.
I think this might help differentiate between strong Se and weak Se.
I play soccer. I'm pretty good at tackling or using tricks on people, but I can never tell where are all the players in the field.

I can only concentrate in a narrow field of view. 
Opening up that view distorts my perception because there are too many details to notice.

I think my Se friends have no issue with that. They don't seem to understand why it's so difficult for me lol.
In multiplayer online game battles which involve a lot of focus on details stress me out quickly.
All I can notice is the guy who I'm pounding and what he's trying to do to me.
My Se friends can tell what skills everyone has used and what they have left with relative ease.



Barakiel said:


> Well, not entirely, it's more that logic is their internal framework, so still a good thing indeed. :wink:


Yeah. It also means that they tend to have a lot less loopholes in their logic than us haha.

BTW, some of the animations in these GIFs are pretty cool.
Especially the last. That is one thing I always wish for. To look as cool on the outside as possible.
And I to get pumped sometimes when I watch fast paced action scenes.
But they really have to be good because I tend to get distracted when I watch soccer on TV etc.


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

TyranAmiros said:


> Basically, because IxFJ is a perceiving type, they tend to be reluctant to force their opinions on others, but they generally get frustrated by others not acting rationally--and can get very critical (even bossy) in those situations.


I really do like taking command sometimes because I feel that I can provide the best for the people in my group.
I really like making decisions. And I really like it when some times like me for taking command haha.

I am a lot slower when coming to decisions because I tend to consider all the options available first.
And I can get irritated when people suggest options before I am done considering them internally.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Sapphire Sage said:


> Haha, I'm totally in love visual things as well. I think it makes a huge influence on my decisions.
> I think this might help differentiate between strong Se and weak Se.
> I play soccer. I'm pretty good at tackling or using tricks on people, but I can never tell where are all the players in the field.
> 
> ...


Huh, I can relate with the whole trickery thing, it's kind of why I'm not really physically confrontational, seems too blunt and direct to me. You definitely seem to be Ni dominant instead of high Se, as I have that issue as well, although I've spread out my perception a bit. :happy:



Sapphire Sage said:


> Yeah. It also means that they tend to have a lot less loopholes in their logic than us haha.
> 
> BTW, some of the animations in these GIFs are pretty cool.
> Especially the last. That is one thing I always wish for. To look as cool on the outside as possible.


Yeah, you should _really_ watch this series, Fate/Stay Night UBW. You want more awesome gifs from this series? Here ya go. :laughing:


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Yeah, you should _really_ watch this series, Fate/Stay Night UBW. You want more awesome gifs from this series? Here ya go. :laughing:


Whoa. That took some time to load. But they're pretty amazing.
I'm thinking of other means of downloading this series apart from my shitty internet connection haha,


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

@Sapphire Sage

Never apologise for seeking to lead in a way that feels right to you.

I feel like you are waiting for others to legitimate a course of action which feels right to you.

Can you imagine doing something impressive and satisfying with your combination of talents? What kind of a thing would that be?

Don't let ANYONE make you think you are not capable of anything that you set your mind to, REGARDLESS of what type you are.


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> @Sapphire Sage
> 
> Never apologise for seeking to lead in a way that feels right to you.


I will try to remember this. I know that this point you made is really important and can make a big change for me.
But it's kinda hard to do some things when you're looking through a different lens than most people.
But I need to put this into my framework as soon as possible.



Maker of helmets said:


> I feel like you are waiting for others to legitimate a course of action which feels right to you.


You're quite right. I can't rely on my decision making or perception anymore 
and have started leaning on others to make them for me because I am afraid of getting hurt again.



Maker of helmets said:


> Can you imagine doing something impressive and satisfying with your combination of talents? What kind of a thing would that be?


That would be owning a small hotel or a restaurant but with excellent facilities
where I can make sure customers appreciate the quality of service. Or writing a novel haha.



Maker of helmets said:


> Don't let ANYONE make you think you are not capable of anything that you set your mind to, REGARDLESS of what type you are.


I'm very cautious about relying on my perception or judgement anymore because I fear that people might have an edge over me or that I might be missing things out. I know what I want in life, but I wonder if I should listen to the people who have had more experience than me in life and are pushing me to do the things which they feel are better for me. That is one of the biggest problems right now. And I really appreciate your advice. It's kinda hit the nail on the head I think.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@Sapphire Sage I think I see Si in the first half of your OP, which would make you ISFJ. However in the second half you come off as more Ni, INFJ. I would research both types with an open eye if I were you. 

INTJs and INFJs have serious similarities with our Si-dom counter parts, but some differences in how we plan out things. I see Si in how you recalled memories of your college and in your subjective choice of words. I see Si in your proactive way of planning, looking for flaws in all possible scenarios (the essence of Si-Ne).

However this part sounds more intuitive for instance:



> I feel that I cannot communicate on the same level that most people communicate with each other. I feel that most people live on the surface level of things and I feel like tearing my hair apart if I am forced to listen to people stating facts as a form of conversation.


This little article by Michael Pierce explores ISFJ and compares it to INFJ, you can also check out his videos on the types which I think are very accurate:

Pierce Presents: ISFJ | CelebrityTypes


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> @Sapphire Sage I think I see Si in the first half of your OP, which would make you ISFJ. However in the second half you come off as more Ni, INFJ. I would research both types with an open eye if I were you.
> 
> INTJs and INFJs have serious similarities with our Si-dom counter parts, but some differences in how we plan out things. I see Si in how you recalled memories of your college and in your subjective choice of words. I see Si in your proactive way of planning, looking for flaws in all possible scenarios (the essence of Si-Ne).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I think I can differentiate between the two now. I'm extremely future oriented and make a plan and let all the pieces come to together in the direction of the plan. Since I tend to focus on a vision, i tend to miss out on the details. I do not have difficulty breaking out of a routine because it's always adapting to whatever new piece of information I find on the internet.
I think I might need to read deeper into this article. Thanks.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Sapphire Sage said:


> You're quite right. I can't rely on my decision making or perception anymore
> and have started leaning on others to make them for me because I am afraid of getting hurt again.


Even when you're found out to be wrong, you can use that as either a learning experience, or sort of a shield, no need to treat that loss as a condemnation of yourself.



Sapphire Sage said:


> I'm very cautious about relying on my perception or judgement anymore because I fear that people might have an edge over me or that I might be missing things out. I know what I want in life, but I wonder if I should listen to the people who have had more experience than me in life and are pushing me to do the things which they feel are better for me. That is one of the biggest problems right now. And I really appreciate your advice. It's kinda hit the nail on the head I think.


Actually, I'm the opposite, but also similar, I know my particular perception and judgment is sometimes wrong, but I _also_ know I outclass the majority of people I talk to, a nice contradiction. Although, one thing I didn't agree with is knowing what I want in life, although maybe that's due to my, frankly, warped perception nowadays.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Sapphire Sage said:


> Thanks for the link. I think I can differentiate between the two now. I'm extremely future oriented and make a plan and let all the pieces come to together in the direction of the plan. Since I tend to focus on a vision, i tend to miss out on the details. I do not have difficulty breaking out of a routine because it's always adapting to whatever new piece of information I find on the internet.
> I think I might need to read deeper into this article. Thanks.


My mom is an ESFJ, and once we were watching Breaking Bad together. She'd get these hunches of how the plot would unfold, and I started thinking maybe she was actually intuitive. So I asked her "how do you know this? what do you base this on?", and she said "I have much life experience". I thought that was such a clear representation of Si as you can get, and I realized how similar Ni and Si can seem because of how similar roles the functions fill in a person.

But yeah, take your time. Both ISFJ and INFJ are amazing types.


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Even when you're found out to be wrong, you can use that as either a learning experience, or sort of a shield, no need to treat that loss as a condemnation of yourself.


Yeah, that would be the best thing to actually do, but I end up thinking about how others would think about what I've done and end up not improving the loopholes which made me do it in the first place.



Barakiel said:


> I _also_ know I outclass the majority of people I talk to


That can be quite a gift. It can let you do things without slowing you down. I wish I can develop that soon haha


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> But yeah, take your time. Both ISFJ and INFJ are amazing types.


Hmm. So the ISFJ would be using their past experience a lot to solve current problems and INFJs would be using unconcious global information? The only thing confusing me between me between the two now is how they use sensory information. Ni is supposed to piece together a worldview from many pieces of Se and Si is supposed to use sensory information too. But I think now that I am an Ni user because I tend to binge eat when I'm under stress thanks to inferior Se. I never have that problem of Ne of not improving my existing skills in any field.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Sapphire Sage said:


> Yeah, that would be the best thing to actually do, but I end up thinking about how others would think about what I've done and end up not improving the loopholes which made me do it in the first place.


Well that's not helping at all, really, since ordinary people make mistakes too. I'd imagine, far more often than you do. :wink:



Sapphire Sage said:


> That can be quite a gift. It can let you do things without slowing you down. I wish I can develop that soon haha


What, blatant arrogance? :laughing: Eh, when it's the only thing you see of value in yourself, not the best thing in the world.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Sapphire Sage said:


> Hmm. So the ISFJ would be using their past experience a lot to solve current problems and INFJs would be using unconcious global information? The only thing confusing me between me between the two now is how they use sensory information. Ni is supposed to piece together a worldview from many pieces of Se and Si is supposed to use sensory information too. But I think now that I am an Ni user because I tend to binge eat when I'm under stress thanks to inferior Se. I never have that problem of Ne of not improving my existing skills in any field.


Would you say that you have a problem feeling hunger, either leading to eating too much or some days not eating anything at all?


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Well that's not helping at all, really, since ordinary people make mistakes too. I'd imagine, far more often than you do. :wink:


Haha, yeah. That's a good view of looking at things I suppose.



Barakiel said:


> What, blatant arrogance? :laughing: Eh, when it's the only thing you see of value in yourself, not the best thing in the world.


Lol. Actually, there's a balance for that too. I feel that having too little of that can slow you down considerably. And having that doesn't hurt at all unless you intend on hurting others haha


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> Would you say that you have a problem feeling hunger, either leading to eating too much or some days not eating anything at all?


Yeah. I tend to feel hunger when it's actually hitting me in the face and I end up eating more sometimes due to that.
And I used to put myself through a lot of diets to reduce weight because I tend to binge eat at times.
Now, I've learned to give my feelings a priority and found another outlet for it.
But I still can't stop myself from reaching for the chips or bucket of chicken when I'm stressed sometimes.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Sapphire Sage said:


> Haha, yeah. That's a good view of looking at things I suppose.


Brilliant people shine much more than ordinary ones. Therefore, if they make mistakes, naturally, you shouldn't judge yourself by your own. :wink:



Sapphire Sage said:


> Lol. Actually, there's a balance for that too. I feel that having too little of that can slow you down considerably. And having that doesn't hurt at all unless you intend on hurting others haha


Balance?


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Brilliant people shine much more than ordinary ones. Therefore, if they make mistakes, naturally, you shouldn't judge yourself by your own. :wink:


Haha, there's an ego boost.



Barakiel said:


> Balance?


I mean to say that understanding that yours is one way of looking at the world and might not be always right.
I used to be pretty bullheaded when I was younger. 
So I feel that relying on your Ti is a good thing if you are always open to refine it.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Sapphire Sage said:


> Yeah. I tend to feel hunger when it's actually hitting me in the face and I end up eating more sometimes due to that.
> And I used to put myself through a lot of diets to reduce weight because I tend to binge eat at times.
> Now, I've learned to give my feelings a priority and found another outlet for it.
> But I still can't stop myself from reaching for the chips or bucket of chicken when I'm stressed sometimes.


INFJ does seem pretty likely. Si-users tend to have a good sense of what's going on in their bodies.


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> INFJ does seem pretty likely. Si-users tend to have a good sense of what's going on in their bodies.


That's what I read somewhere too. Thanks for helping me confirm my type. I really appreciate it.
You too @Barakiel. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Sapphire Sage said:


> That's what I read somewhere too. Thanks for helping me confirm my type. I really appreciate it.
> You too @Barakiel. Thanks a lot.


You're welcome.


----------



## Sapphire Sage (Jun 11, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> @Sapphire Sage
> 
> Firstly I wanna give you a hug. This is what I like to call "emotional triage" - first things first, right?
> 
> ...


Thanks @Maker of helmets I think I'm pretty sure of my type now. I appreciate everything you've done.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

@Sapphire Sage

IMO all you need is some encouragement following your own judgement.

Robbing us of this robs us of everything we need - CONFIDENCE to follow our own judgement.

That is what I believe.


----------

